# Envy Valeting, a married blonde, a BMW detail, Crystal Rock and McDonalds!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

What else do you need in a day?!
Well once again I was lucky enough to be accosted by the married blonde to go and do the new toy, a beautiful BMW 3 series has replaced the Z4M with some tasteful mods...see what you can spot





































OK to work, wheels washed with Espuma Revolution then shuts and fuel filler with G202.
Once all that was out of the way it was time for Envy SSF









Washed with TBM, AS Duet and a DW approved sponge! Dried off and time to clay with Dodo Gentle grey. Upper panels as expected.









Lowers were worse









The paint and car in general is in really good condition despite being subject to 700 miles a week but did a bit of wet sanding and polishing in some small areas.




























Once that was out of the way the paint was cleansed with..oh no, hang on...at this point my lovely customer provided me with an exquisite DOUBLE sausage and egg mcmuffin, the days just got a whole lot better.
Suitably sustained on with the show, paint cleansed with Dodo Lime prime lite on the PC but with a 3m finishing pad today.

All cleansed it was time to apply a coat of the fabled Swissvax Crystal Rock (seem to be using a lot of this!) and allowed it to cure whilst I:


Chatted to the married blonde and little Sam

Worked on the suntan with a high grade Carnauba coating

Got abused by visitors, too many to name:lol:

Polished the tail pipes with Autosol

Said hello to Shaun...best coffee of any customer (but no McDonalds)

Dressed the tyres with AS Highstyle

Cleaned the glass with Espuma Glass

I now felt it was as good a time as any to buff off the Crystal Rock. Wanna see some afters?










Where is the car?!



































































































Many thanks to the married blonde for _everything_ today  Was nice to have a laugh and get some work done too. Hopefully a nice light hearted read for the end of the working week for you all

So how many mods have you spotted?!

Tim


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Tim


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

BBK and CH's anymore?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Keep going Bry....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate, like the light hearted side of detailing for a change aswell nice one 

Baz 

+ calipers aswell ( in dont know bms well enough ! lol)


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

carbon lip spoiler, bbs ch's, performance brakes, exhaust...

very nice


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Where is the car?!


Thats incredible!!! I thought it was a pic of the ground after the car had been moved at first, then noticed the exhaust. Please dot say it's been photoshopped!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> carbon lip spoiler, bbs ch's, performance brakes, exhaust...
> 
> very nice


Doing well Ed but there is still more, may not be clear in the pic tbh


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Top Marks!!

I need those wheels in my life!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

noop said:


> Thats incredible!!! I thought it was a pic of the ground after the car had been moved at first, then noticed the exhaust. Please dot say it's been photoshopped!


No, its a real pic. Wouldnt know how to Photoshop to save my life. Was just looking and thinking I wish my feet and camera case were not in the shot then it really could confuse!


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely car and great job :thumb:

Mods to me look like Rear carbon spoiler, carbon wing mirors , BBS Wheels , Brake Discs plus calipers , and if its the car i think it is im sure birds have done some hartage work to the engine as well . Exhaust looks the same standard but may be slightly larger

Andy


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice !! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

AFAIK engine and exhaust standard


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Andybl has spotted the last thing..... a nice pair if I say so myself


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

them carbon wing mirrors were a damn hard spot, good job Andybl.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job chap:thumb:

pity how corroded wheelnuts spoil the look somewhat!

aren't the tinted inner rear lights from the M3?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job Tim, great light hearted post as well :Thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> pity how corroded wheelnuts spoil the look somewhat!


You beat me to it Chris


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd just like to say a massive thank you to Tim, the pictures really do not do the car justice. It looks amazing in the flesh. I have some other pics that I will up load shortly.

Tim's been a little modest in the thread, although my car is only 6 months old it has already covered in excess of 20K miles. My daily commute is over 700 miles a week. I try to keep it in reasonable condition but work and family commitments mean it was in need of some TLC. Not only did the rear bumper need some attention he also sorted out the front bumper as well – Car Park +ice = scratches. Also the black trim around the window had seen better days. 

Poor Tim not only did he have to contend with me critiquing his work he also had to contend with my lad Sam making him pretend cups of coffee every 5 minutes. Not to mention my mother and father in law turning up telling him “he had missed a spot” – ha ha funny guys. Oh and not to mention my family in the shape of my mum and dad and my sister who also made a show – and cracked the same missed spot gags – Tim seriously you just need to wipe that “spot” down next time. Oh and I forgot to mention another Envy customer (and my best mate – Shaun you know who you are) also made a show giving Tim grief for over an hour…

The end results speak for themselves. The car looks amazing!

Hopefully we can find a weekend for you to come back and sort out the family car Tim, if not I will see you before I go to Le Man Tim to give the car a refresh.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work there Tim.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely reflections, I am definately having a black car next.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed Tim! stunning motor! how strange though as i am looking into the BMW BBK for my car and you post a car with the kit i'm after lol.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazing work Tim !!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely car and work mate.:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice one dude. If only all customers brought double sausage and egg mcmuffins to you on ever detail.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks all, this job was a total pleasure


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Truly wicked work, great reflection shots :thumb:

We do need to know exactly what the visitor had to say though .........


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

Some pictures that I took of my car after Tim had finished:


















































The reflection in the door:









And the bonnet:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one J, good pics mate...any donuts on your way off the field?!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work as normal mate.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

car looks great mate. why arent you on as.net anymore?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Truly fantastic results yet again Tim. Love the alloys on the car too. :argie:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job on a nicely modded motor, love the wheels and carbon, needs the wheels nut replacing though, put new ones on my schnitzers and they looked a whole lot better afterwards


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lovely jubbley!


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

ALANSHR said:


> Lovelly job on a nicely modded motor, love the wheels and carbon, needs the wheels nut replacing though, put new ones on my schnitzers and they looked a whole lot better afterwards


Thanks  I know, I know I need to get round to changing them, I've got a new set in the garage ready to go on I just need to get round to it!


----------

